# K & N for stock airbox



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

Is it even worth trying? Is there any advantage over the stock air filter? I wanted the Neuspeed P-Flo but i find it so overpriced. Do not want to get CAI for I worry about the effects of our harsh fall and winter weather.

thanks


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got the dusty K&N sitting in the garage if you want to buy it. $35.00 plus shipping. The big "advantage" is you'll save on buying disposable filters. Other than that, not much difference.

I've been running the Neuspeed P-Flow for 2 years, no problems through heavy rain, snow, dust storms, floods, nuclear & volcanic fallout and I now have 60K miles. It was worth it and if you change your mind, sell it on the Vortex.:beer:


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

*p-flo*

is the p-flo much louder and can you feel the gains. Also does it take torgue from the lower rpm range?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

*mudkicker* where are you at that you worry about the weather? K&N only saves money doesnt do much else

*hop2it* its not much louder (the carbonio cai sounds sweet tho)...the gains cant really be felt except for a less peaky engine


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> *mudkicker* where are you at that you worry about the weather? K&N only saves money doesnt do much else
> 
> i am in Montreal Canada.
> i much rather prefer to have a SRI. we get lots of rain, snow and slush here, i dont want to chance it with a CAI.
> thanks


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

well in that case i would stay away from the cai unless you feel like switching from cai to oem everywinter. slush is never good, can stick to and freeze on the filter. the p-flo is deff. a good product, might throw a code but nothin a chip cant fix


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> well in that case i would stay away from the cai unless you feel like switching from cai to oem everywinter. slush is never good, can stick to and freeze on the filter. the p-flo is deff. a good product, might throw a code but nothin a chip cant fix


thanks for the input.
is the P-flo known to throw a CEL? how would a chip get rid of it?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

What I would tell you is.A. don't waste your time with just a panel filter...have you seen how the intake is laid out? You are pulling air into a maze of square tubing with little flow. B. The intakes that are available for the 2.5 are great I live in seattle where it rains and snows a bit and my carbonio has never had an issue...trust me on this once you open up that beautiful five cylinder you'll understand.the filter is not hanging any lower than the middle of your driver side grill it won't be affected by much and the soundtrack of that carbonio is amazing

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> What I would tell you is.A. don't waste your time with just a panel filter...have you seen how the intake is laid out? You are pulling air into a maze of square tubing with little flow. B. The intakes that are available for the 2.5 are great I live in seattle where it rains and snows a bit and my carbonio has never had an issue...trust me on this once you open up that beautiful five cylinder you'll understand.the filter is not hanging any lower than the middle of your driver side grill it won't be affected by much and the soundtrack of that carbonio is amazing
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Carbonio or BSH? which is better?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

between those 2, i would choose...

BSH


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

carbonio...awesome sound, awesome construction, plus who doesnt like carbon fiber under the bonnet? also the way that it bubbles in the middle grabs any moisture that enters the intake


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I with everyone on this one, get urself an intake. unless u really don't care about the extra pep and sound

Im a very satisfied P-Flo owner. It's much cheaper then the carbonio, by ~$70, and since both make similar gains, I went for the better price. Perfect fitment too

+ short ram > CAI = IMO


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

im a firm believe in cai over short ram but each one has its own pros and cons


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I with everyone on this one, get urself an intake. unless u really don't care about the extra pep and sound
> 
> Im a very satisfied P-Flo owner. It's much cheaper then the carbonio, by ~$70, and since both make similar gains, I went for the better price. Perfect fitment too
> 
> + short ram > CAI = IMO


Did your P-Flo give you a CEL?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Mudkicker99 said:


> thanks for the input.
> is the P-flo known to throw a CEL? how would a chip get rid of it?


some intakes throw a code that will just keep coming back every time you clear it...so most chips will tell your ecu to think that its cool and the code wont be thrown


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> some intakes throw a code that will just keep coming back every time you clear it...so most chips will tell your ecu to think that its cool and the code wont be thrown


I see, then i should definately get chipped if i get the P-Flo, right?


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Is it better to chip before or after the installation of the P-Flo?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

whenever you want to...if you get an intake and exhaust before the chip you can can a stage 1+ chip from unitronic that works in conjunction with the intake and exhaust


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> whenever you want to...if you get an intake and exhaust before the chip you can can a stage 1+ chip from unitronic that works in conjunction with the intake and exhaust


Does this chip also apply to the 150hp engine? my rabbit is an 07.
can you post a link to the stage 1 + chip that you are reffering to? thanks

as far as an exhaust, i cant decide between AWE and TT


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Did your P-Flo give you a CEL?


Nope, never got a CEL. I have recorded slightly better gas millage, but only when I'm not trying to hear the intake


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

carbonio wont throw a code... HOWEVER any intake does throw your fuel trims off a bit in our cars... the remedy is easy though. 42draft designs makes a maf insert that is AMAZING it pulled my trim into spec and now the car runs a bit better..

a few things to think about... carbonio comes with a maf ring that allows you to keep the cel off. BSH integrates the maf into their intake tubing. i like its design. however i know for a fact that the carbonio makes a bit better bottom end power. 

whatever you choose it will be 100.000.000 times better than any k&n filter drop in.

as far as exhaust goes? DON'T waste your time thinking about that one...
EUROJET! by far is the sexiest and nicest quality exhaust that you can buy

it's affordable and makes good power... plus i prefer to give my money to a local group of guys that have Love for the 2.5

BIG TURBO IS COMING!!!! i can't wait!
:beer:


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking for some feedback from anyone with the p-flow intake installed in a MKV or VI without the MAF sensor. So I think this is for MY 2009+. Specifically, I am curious as to the fitment especially at the engine cover and whether any holes had to be capped. Also whether any codes get thrown after installing? And anything else you care to share about it or other intakes.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

09+ will not throw a code, vw swtiched from maf to map


----------

